

Unpublished rules and clarifications from Apple's App Review team - barredo
http://appreview.tumblr.com/

======
Timothee
Reading about these rules and recent iPhone rejections/removals, (Google
Voice...) I'm wondering if the project I'm working on might end up just being
rejected... and the only way to know is to wait for the end of many hours of
work.

I really love my iPhone but I'm starting to get annoyed and worried by the App
Store.

~~~
derefr
Perhaps the best solution Apple could offer, _besides_ creating an unambiguous
rule set, would be to offer an address to send app _ideas or designs_ for
vetting before anyone bothers to implement them.

------
Oompa
Maybe we'll actually get an accurate picture of Apple's rules.

